# Problema di tastiera dopo l'aggiornamento

## Zievatron

Ciao a tutti,

Ho una installazione di Gentoo con xfce su un PC con architettura AMD64.

Dopo un aggiornamento, ho perso il layout tastiera italiano.

In avvio>impostazioni>tastiera risulta la tastiera italiana.

In /etc/conf.d/keymaps ho "it"

In /etc/make.conf ho "it" 

xfce4-keyboard-settings mi dà questo risultato:

```
localhost unknow # xfce4-keyboard-settings

    xfce4-keyboard-settings-ERROR **: Impossibile connettersi al demone di xfconf. Motivo: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

    Rilevato trace/breakpoint

```

Ho riemerso xfconf ed ho riprovato senza ottenere alcun cambiamento.

Qualcuno riesce a darmi qualche dritta?

----------

## ago

Un buon workaround, per ora, potrebbe essere:

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier             "Keyboard Defaults"

    MatchIsKeyboard        "yes"

    Option                 "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option                 "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

----------

## Onip

pochi giorni fa c'è stato un aggiornamento di xorg e dipendenze varie. uno dei messaggi di elog (se configuri correttemente portage tramite make.conf vengono salvati e poi li puoi rileggere con calma con app-portage/elogv) parlava appunto di perdita dei layout della tastiera da risolvere tramite la riemersione di un qualche pacchetto. Scommetto che il problema è questo.

purtroppo io questi log li ho già cancellati e adesso non ho tempo di spulciarmi i pacchetti uno ad uno per dirti qual è. Se ti armi di pazienza lo puoi trovare cercando i comandi elog e\o einfo all'interno degli ebuild (e la lista di quelli emersi la recuperi con genlop)

----------

## Zievatron

 *Onip wrote:*   

> pochi giorni fa c'è stato un aggiornamento di xorg e dipendenze varie. uno dei messaggi di elog ... parlava appunto di perdita dei layout della tastiera da risolvere tramite la riemersione di un qualche pacchetto. 

 

Ho provato a fare un nuovo aggiornamento. Ho visto quel messaggio. Diceva di riemergere xorg-server. L'ho riemerso.

Adesso non posso più avviare Gentoo. Grub mi dice "file not found".   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che xorg abbia molto a che fare con grub. emerge --depcleanpulizia di /usr/srcpulizia di /boot e /lib/moduleseselect kernelcontrollare che la conf ed il kernel siano ben allineativerificare che grub non sia stao aggiornato e reinstallarlo nel casoetcetc.

Non è che mouse e tastiera non funzionavano perchè i moduli del kernel non andavano più bene? A meno che non sei su un server "puro" che normalmente ne fa a meno è bene tenerli builtin.

E, tanto per ripetere la solita solfa, è sempre meglio usare genkernel ma con l'opzione --menuconfig/--xconfig.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...verificare che grub non sia stao aggiornato... 

 

Ehm... Certo che Grub, per l'esattezza Grub2, è stato aggiornato!

Forse, dovevo precisare prima che ho 3 OS sul disco (Gentoo, Salix e WinXP).

Salix è quello che uso prevalentemente. L'ho aggiornato ed ho dato un update-grub.

Però, mi era sembrato tutto normale. Aveva riconosciuto sia la presenza di WinXP che di Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Non è che mouse e tastiera non funzionavano perchè ....

 

Avevo solo perso il layout di tastiera italiana, anche se risultava "it". A parte questo, funzionava, ed anche il mouse.

----------

## Zievatron

Ho provato a rifare l'aggiornamento di Gentoo.

All'apparenza, era andato tutto bene.

Ma la situazione è peggiorata.

Non riesco più ad avviare Gentoo. Mi compare un messaggio di "File not found".

Ho guardato nei file di configurazione di Grub, sia di Gentoo che di Salix. 

Ho pensato che postesse essere sbagliato, in grub.conf di Gentoo, "root (hd0,4)" ed ho provato a modificarlo, ma non è servitoa niente.

Non ci capisco abbastanza (quasi niente).

Posto sotto i due file + fdisk -l e blkid

Se qualcuno riesce acapire cosa c'è di sbagliato.

Salix grub.cfg

```
root[grub]# cat grub.cfg

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="${saved_entry}"

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  insmod vbe

  insmod vga

  insmod video_bochs

  insmod video_cirrus

}

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,msdos9)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ae6fca37-5894-429a-880f-00aacd4964e3

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

  set locale_dir=($root)/grub/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

insmod jpeg

background_image -m stretch /grub/salix.jpg

set timeout=5

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.3.6' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.3.6...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-recent-3.3.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3  quiet vga=791

}

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.3.6 (modalità ripristino)' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.3.6...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-recent-3.3.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro single vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3

}

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 2.6.37.6' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 2.6.37.6...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3  quiet vga=791

}

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 2.6.37.6 (modalità ripristino)' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   load_video

   set gfxpayload=keep

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 2.6.37.6...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro single vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ntfs

   set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root ECACF9FDACF9C25E

   drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}

   chainloader +1

}

menuentry "Gentoo Linux linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 (on /dev/sda6)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos6)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 7237a91e-01ec-40d0-92a7-daa64e4fbcf6

   linux /boot/kernel-miaprova1 root=/dev/sda6

}

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

Gentoo grub.conf

```
root[grub]# cat grub.conf

    # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

    # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

    # If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

    # should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

    # is included with the Grub documentation.

    default 0

    timeout 30

    splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

    title Gentoo Linux linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2

    root (hd0,4)

    kernel /boot/kernel-miaprova1 root=/dev/sda6

```

```
root[unknow]# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 19457 cilindri, totale 312581808 settori

Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x00041b2b

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63    43006004    21502971    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda2        43006005    86012009    21503002+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sda3       307197952   312580095     2691072   82  Linux swap

/dev/sda4        86013952   307197951   110592000    5  Esteso

/dev/sda5        86016000    87039999      512000   83  Linux

/dev/sda6        87042048   148482047    30720000   83  Linux

/dev/sda7       148484096   271364095    61440000   83  Linux

/dev/sda8       271366144   272390143      512000   83  Linux

/dev/sda9       272392192   307197951    17402880   83  Linux

Le voci nella tabella delle partizioni non sono nello stesso ordine del disco

Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB, 500107860992 bytes

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773166 settori

Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x7bbba113

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1              63   976768064   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
```

```
root[unknow]# blkid

/dev/sda1: UUID="ECACF9FDACF9C25E" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda5: LABEL="boot" UUID="5c0ab23e-5da8-4f05-978d-a0b851cd4988" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda6: LABEL="Gentoo" UUID="7237a91e-01ec-40d0-92a7-daa64e4fbcf6" TYPE="ext4"

/dev/sda7: UUID="965a0d7c-52bc-4bd8-9c99-78486da88150" TYPE="ext4" LABEL="home"

/dev/sdb1: LABEL="FreeAgent Drive" UUID="80145A12145A0B92" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda2: LABEL="Deposito0" UUID="7C98F9FB98F9B3AC" TYPE="ntfs"

/dev/sda3: UUID="14f8bea7-9a47-4dea-8953-d96bc21a6d88" TYPE="swap"

/dev/sda8: LABEL="boot Salice" UUID="8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157" TYPE="ext2"

/dev/sda9: LABEL="Salice X" UUID="ae6fca37-5894-429a-880f-00aacd4964e3" TYPE="ext4" 
```

----------

## grifone87

Premessa: non sono molto pratico né di Grub né della situazione in cui due distribuzioni coesistono nello stesso sistema, quindi potrei sbagliarmi.

Da quanto hai detto il Grub installato è quello di Salix, quindi il problema sta nel suo file di configurazione.

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> menuentry "Gentoo Linux linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 (on /dev/sda6)" --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
> ...

 

Confrontando le altre righe, il comando set root dovrebbe indicare la partizione di boot. Nella tua configurazione, la partizione di boot di Gentoo è /dev/sda5, non /dev/sda6; quindi io farei:

```
set root='(hd0,msdos5)'
```

Inoltre, secondo me, nella riga

```
linux /boot/kernel-miaprova1 root=/dev/sda6
```

/boot viene considerata come quella di Salix e non di Gentoo.

----------

## Zievatron

 *grifone87 wrote:*   

>  ... Confrontando le altre righe, il comando set root dovrebbe indicare la partizione di boot.

 

Come mai dovrebbe indicare la partizione di /boot e non quella di /root?

 *Quote:*   

>  ... Inoltre, secondo me, nella riga
> 
> ```
> linux /boot/kernel-miaprova1 root=/dev/sda6
> ```
> ...

 

O.K. Ma se è così, come faccio a dirgli che deve essere quella di Gentoo e non quella di Salix?[/quote]

----------

## grifone87

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

>  *grifone87 wrote:*    ... Confrontando le altre righe, il comando set root dovrebbe indicare la partizione di boot. 
> 
> Come mai dovrebbe indicare la partizione di /boot e non quella di /root?
> 
> 

 

Queste sono le voci relative a Salix:

```

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### 

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.3.6' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { 

   load_video 

   set gfxpayload=keep 

   insmod gzio 

   insmod part_msdos 

   insmod ext2 

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)' 

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157 

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.3.6...' 

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-recent-3.3.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3  quiet vga=791 

} 

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.3.6 (modalità ripristino)' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { 

   load_video 

   set gfxpayload=keep 

   insmod gzio 

   insmod part_msdos 

   insmod ext2 

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)' 

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157 

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.3.6...' 

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-recent-3.3.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro single vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3 

} 

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 2.6.37.6' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { 

   load_video 

   set gfxpayload=keep 

   insmod gzio 

   insmod part_msdos 

   insmod ext2 

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)' 

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157 

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 2.6.37.6...' 

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3  quiet vga=791 

} 

menuentry 'Salix 13.37.0 GNU/Linux, con Linux 2.6.37.6 (modalità ripristino)' --class salix --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { 

   load_video 

   set gfxpayload=keep 

   insmod gzio 

   insmod part_msdos 

   insmod ext2 

   set root='(hd0,msdos8)' 

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157 

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 2.6.37.6...' 

   linux   /vmlinuz-huge-2.6.37.6 root=/dev/sda9 ro single vt.default_utf8=1 resume=/dev/sda3 

} 

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### 

```

Al comando set root viene sempre passato /dev/sda8 che è la partizione di boot di Salix:

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda8: LABEL="boot Salice" UUID="8915d2d6-1f83-4113-8a0f-9cf817362157" TYPE="ext2"
> ```
> ...

 

Quindi ho dedotto che set root debba indicare la partizione di boot.

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

>  *grifone87 wrote:*    ... Inoltre, secondo me, nella riga
> 
> ```
> linux /boot/kernel-miaprova1 root=/dev/sda6
> ```
> ...

 

Questo non lo so, devi cercare nella documentazione di Salix.

Comunque, il file grub.cfg che hai riportato prima non va modificato perché è generato automaticamente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> E, tanto per ripetere la solita solfa, è sempre meglio usare genkernel ma con l'opzione --menuconfig/--xconfig.

 

+1

----------

## Zievatron

Risolto il problema dell'avvio.

Ho provato di nuovo a riemergere xorg-server, come suggeriva quella nota.

Il layout di tastiera "it" resta latitante. Eppure, sembra tutto normale.

Nelle impostazioni da menù, risulta la tastiera italiana.

Chiedendo da terminale "locale" e "locale -a" mi sembra tutto normale.

Posto comunque il risultato:

```
unknow@localhost ~ $ locale

    LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

    LC_CTYPE=it_IT.UTF-8

    LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_COLLATE=C

    LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

    LC_ALL=

    unknow@localhost ~ $ locale -a

    C

    POSIX

    it_IT.utf8

    unknow@localhost ~ $

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## djinnZ

per kde so che non serve, per gnome pare che neppure serva, per xfce non ne ho idea ma non è che serve xorg-x11 invece di xorg-server?

nel caso è un bug nelle dipendenze IMHO.

hai creato un xorg.conf o lasci che faccia da solo?

----------

## Zievatron

Sto provando ad emergere xorg-x11.

Non immaginavo fossero 67 pacchetti. Altrimenti avrei cercato di appurare prima se è proprio quello.

Xorg.conf non l'ho creato, lascio che faccia da solo.

EDIT

Finito, emersione-installazione liscia, ma non e' cambiato niente

----------

## djinnZ

Il pacchetto xorg-x11 non è altro che xorg-server con aggiunta di font, applicativi come xmodmap etc.

Kde (quello che uso, non mi curo degli altri DM o WM) non ha bisogno di applicativi esterni per configurare la tastiera in quanto le kdelibs direttamente in xprotocol hanno la capacità di dire al server come rimappare la tastiera.

Altri DM più vecchiotti o minimalisti usano i programmi a corredo.

Ti avevo invitato a verificare se xfce prevede qualche meccanismo del genere o provare a verificare le sue dipendenze.

Già che ti trovi prova a vedere 

```
setxkbmap -layout it
```

 cosa combina. Almeno escludi malfunzionamenti nell'X server.

----------

## Zievatron

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ...Già che ti trovi prova a vedere 
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -layout it
> ```
> ...

 

Ha funzionatoooo!!!   :Very Happy: 

Riesci a spiegarmi cos'è successo?

----------

## djinnZ

RTFM  :Evil or Very Mad:  RTFM  :Evil or Very Mad:  RTFM  :Evil or Very Mad:  RTFM  :Evil or Very Mad:  RTFM  :Evil or Very Mad:  e mi pare di averlo già detto.

Il server funziona, sembra che non è stato impostato il blocco alla rimappatura, le tastiere sono a posto, pare.

Ora restano le seguenti possibilità o xfce ne ha bisogno ma non riesce a torvare setxkbmap oppure xfce non necessita codesto orpello ma: il programma deputato a svolgerne le funzioni non riesce ad autenticarsi od a connettersi al server, qualche dipendenza è andata a donnine allegre, xfce tentra di caricare il file di conf della tastiera da una posizione sbagliata (nome, percorso, non si attende che sia compressot...).

Stabilire questo e vedere quali siano le dipendenze del plugin per la tastiera sta a te in quanto NON USO XFCE e mai mi applicherò più di tanto ad una cosa che non uso quindi il mio aiuto termina qui.

----------

## Zievatron

 :Surprised:  djinnZ!

Scusami!

Io non intendevo chiederti di applicarti più di tanto!

Mi è solo venuto spontaneo di fare quella domanda. Niente di più. 

Ti ringrazio molto del tuo aiuto prezioso.

Ciao.   :Wink: 

----------

## sabayonino

prova a riemergere il pacchetto x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

è quello che gestisce le periferiche mouse/tastiera . andrebbe riemerso ogni volta che si aggiorna xorg-server

la maggior parte delle volte che is ha la perdita del mouse/tastiera la "colpa" è di quel pacchetto.

se il problema è questo :

aggiungi

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 

al make.conf

ciauz

----------

